# Druckbefehl für doppelseitig drucken



## skihase (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein 2-seitiges Excel Formular erstellt und will das beidseitig auf einem Blatt ausdrucken.
Dazu habe ich einen Button angebracht der dies ausführen soll - Gedanke war dass meine vielbeschäftigen Kollegen nicht mehere Klicks für das beidseitige Ausdrucken machen müssen. Nun funktioniert das aber nur auf meinem Drucker bei den anderen Netzwerkdruckern kommen zwei Seiten raus. Ich will nun auch nicht für jeden ein eigenes Formular erstellen.
Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?


----------



## Zvoni (30. Januar 2013)

Falls die anderen drucker eine duplex-einheit haben, ist das im druckertreiber zu finden.


----------



## tombe (30. Januar 2013)

Hier geht es zwar um WORD aber das dürfte ja keine so große Rolle spielen.

Ob du damit das gewünschte Ergebnis erreichst musst du mal testen. Große Hoffnung würde ich mir aber nicht machen!


----------



## Zvoni (30. Januar 2013)

Jepp, das bekannte problem des fehlenden printer-objekts in office-vba


----------



## skihase (31. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge. Bin jetzt aber auch nicht weitergekommen.
Ich habe vielleicht vergessen zu erwähnen, dass das Formular als Vorlage für alle Nutzer bereitsteht. Aber ich denke ich muss das wohl für jeden Benutzer erstellen.


----------



## Musterlösung (9. Mai 2013)

ich hatte ein ähnliches problem. versuch mal folgendes: 
1. bei den druckereinstellungen von windows (systemeinstellungen > geräte und drucker > rechte maustaste > druckeinstellungen) erstellst du ein neues papierformat, dass z.b. nur 1mm weniger breit ist als a4. speichern und fenster schließen.
2. nun auf systemeinstellungen > geräte und drucker > rechte maustaste > druckeigenschaften > geräteeinstellungen gehen und das neu erstellte papierformat für ein papierfach bzw. als duplexseite festlegen.
3. excel öffnen und bei der mappe, die als rückseite dienen soll, das neue papierformat festlegen (datei > druckansicht > papierformat)

fertig. um das drucken zu erleichtern habe ich mir per vbs eine eigene druckfunktion erstellt, so dass mappe1 und mappe2 gleichzeitig gedruckt werden. also mappe1 = seite1, mappe2 = seite2 bzw. rückseite/papierfach2 etc.

gruß


----------

